# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  PreDobra za tako malo struje - online peticija

## ivarica

http://www.zelena-akcija.hr/ZANoviWe...,sign/lang,hr/

----------


## Mukica

potpisala!

----------


## Adrijana

potpisala

----------

potpisala

----------


## MARCY

I ja  :Smile:

----------


## yaya

Ivarice   :Love:

----------


## Poslid

eto!

----------


## anchie76

Potpisano  :D

----------


## babyiris

Jesam.    :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

unteršribala..  :Smile:

----------


## MIJA 32

Jesam  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret

potpisala

----------


## Tiwi

I mi potpisali    :Smile:

----------


## laky

i ja

----------


## Irchi

I mi!

----------


## loo

i ja bi potpisao ali mi neda et napisati na laptopu pa cu morati sa kompa kada se oslobodi * mm visi na njemu cijele dane)

----------


## rokobj

potpisali

----------


## memole

Potpisano!

----------


## Rhea

Potpisano!

----------


## Mukica

> i ja bi potpisao ali mi neda et napisati na laptopu pa cu morati sa kompa kada se oslobodi * mm visi na njemu cijele dane)


stisni Fn

----------


## Mukica

ili copypestaj @

----------


## Mukica

> Poštovani,
> u ime Zelene akcije i svih nas koji želimo pomoći
> u očuvanju okoliša zahvaljujem Vam na
> potpisivanju peticije za spas Dobre! 
> Nažalost, dosada smo skupili tek nešto više od 2000
> glasova što je premalo da bismo mogli početi
> djelovati na temelju peticije. Stoga Vas molim da
> pomognete u sakupljanju potpisa informirajući
> svoje prijatelje i poznanike o peticiji. Vaša nam 
> ...

----------


## Zdenka2

Prisutna!

----------


## MGrubi

8)

----------


## Storma

done

----------


## MAJOLINA

potpisala

----------


## sirius

Potpisala...

----------


## laura neo

Potpisala :D

----------


## mala laia

I mi potpisali!!! :D

----------


## buca

Potpisali!

----------


## simonailora

ok  :Smile:

----------

